# VM Audio Amp review



## robbar (Jul 31, 2013)

I just installed an amp from VM Audio. I put a SRA850.2 in my Honda Civic and wanted to give a short little review in case people are curious about this particular amp.

I’ve had it installed for a couple of days now, and I’m happy with its performance. I have one 12” subwoofer, also from VM Audio that the amp is powering. The bass comes through loud and deep and there is no distortion at all.

I ran into some difficulty with the installation because I had to drill a hole in my firewall for my amp power wire. Aside from that, the amp was easy to install, once I drilled a hole to run the wires. My music sounds really good, especially songs with heavy bass lines. I definitely recommend this amp/bass combo.


----------

